# 100 Favorites: # 42



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Charles Ives: Music for Chorus
Gregg Smith, The Gregg Smith Singers, Ithaca College Concert Choir, Texas Boys Choir of Fort Worth, Columbia Chamber Orchestra (Columbia, LP only) *











"General William Booth Enters Into Heaven" (Archie Drake, bass)
"Serenity"
"The Circus Band" (Archie Drake, bass)
"December"
"The New River"
"Three Harvest Home Chorales"
Psalm 100
Psalm 67
Psalm 24
Psalm 90 (Esther Martinez, Soprano; Melvin Brown, tenor)
Psalm 150
This LP captures some of Charles Ives' greatest compositions in their most convincing performances; most notably "General Booth" (in John J. Becker's arrangement for orchestra) and Psalm 90. Both of these works rank among Ives' greatest masterpieces. But everything on this LP is worth hearing. Gregg Smith and his choral ensemble are completely attuned to Ives' unique idiom. Everything just sounds right.

Sadly and strangely, this music has never been reissued in digital format.


----------

